# baby pidgeon dies suddenly and mother still sits on it - should I remove it?



## pombos (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,

I have a pair of pidgeons that have tried to nest 3 times by now in my balcony. The first two times the eggs were not even developing from the embryo phase. This time, one of the babies was born fine and the other did not hatch. After 7 days the surviving baby dies suddenly. Yesterday I checked at the end of the day and it was fine and getting fat (properly fed).

This morning I found him dead and with some undigested food (like a thin paste) coming out of his mouth. I wonder why it died. Could it be that it was a rather cold night an the nest is not properly built? I have no idea.

The baby has been dead since this morning but the mother still sits on it - what should I do? I wish to take the dead baby away but I am not sure if that is the right thing to do.

If anyone could give me some suggestions it would be most appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MasterJ (May 31, 2014)

If you are "surely" that the squab is dead remove it. Nothing will happen if you let it stay there. Just give them a few days n' so that they have time to move on.


----------



## pombos (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you - I will remove it tomorrow then. I am sure it is dead. And the mother can stay as long as she pleases. Only when she moves out I will clean the place.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

pombos said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a pair of pidgeons that have tried to nest 3 times by now in my balcony. The first two times the eggs were not even developing from the embryo phase. This time, one of the babies was born fine and the other did not hatch. After 7 days the surviving baby dies suddenly. Yesterday I checked at the end of the day and it was fine and getting fat (properly fed).
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to PT.
Thanks for showing concerns for these feral birds.

Sorry to hear about that.
Yes as has been advised,removing the dead and disposing it properly would be the best so that the disease doesn't spread.
I've seen young die in nests like that in the past. Such deaths maybe accounted to two illnesses e.g, salmonella and/or e.coli.

Pick the dead squab out when parents are not around,if they see you touching their nesting site,they maynot nest there again. I would also suggest to clean and disinfect the nesting site if possible for you, when parents leave and are gone for some days to start over again.


----------



## pombos (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you - the mother abandoned the nest after a few hours so I have now removed the dead squab and cleared the whole nest (removed everything and the floor is now fully disinfected). Not sure if they will ever come back and try again - but I have put back a cosy box in case they do.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That is good to disinfect. They may or maynot accept the box as nesting box. Let's hope they nest there,if you want them to. Box will give them added protection too.
Usually pigeons are stubborn and don't leave that easy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are having so much trouble raising babies, the parents are probably carrying an illness and need medication. As was mentioned, could be salmonella or e-coli. Too bad. Hard to medicate feral pigeons.


----------



## Doki Doki (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi.. I was excited to see my mother pigeon deliver two eggs! But by the end only one hatched and the other was pushed off. (SHOWIN GB THAT IT LUST BE IN THE WAY) she then continued to sit on her baby that was yellow and born and looked healthy. But.. not even two days later the baby is on it's side dead. Ita a dark color and it smells horrid. The mother is still sitting on it and I'm CRYINGGGGG Please help what should I do...


----------

